# Stickfighter-Movie Review?



## baronv (Mar 27, 2003)

Has anyone seen the 1989 movie Stickfighter featuring Roland Dantes, Dean Stockwell & Nancy Kwan. I'm thinking of getting it but don't know if it's any good. Does it have any good escrima scenes?


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 27, 2003)

How, When, and Where?

That movie is hard to come by!!!!

Is it true that GM Remy Presas has a cameo?


----------



## Liam_G (Mar 27, 2003)

I haven't seen it, but here's what I just posted in another thread, including a plot synopsis (I hope it's not bad form to repost it here ... apologies if so ...):


------------------------------------
I just found another Roland Dantes movie on yahoo: 'Stickfighter' from 1989. The synopsis sounds fun:

"An evil Spanish governor of the Philippines has his son tutored in the deadly martial arts by a wicked samurai. But when a new hero, the world's foremost expert in the art of stickfighting arrives, their oppressive rule is challenged."

Wish I could find this one ...
------------------------------------

Regards,
Liam


----------



## baronv (Mar 30, 2003)

If you're looking for a copy of the movie, you can easily find a few on ebay or half.com:

http://half.ebay.com/cat/buy/prod.cgi?cpid=1960798&domain_id=1877&ad=&AID=167874&PID=954353


----------



## Liam_G (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baronv _
> *If you're looking for a copy of the movie, you can easily find a few on ebay or half.com:
> 
> http://half.ebay.com/cat/buy/prod.cgi?cpid=1960798&domain_id=1877&ad=&AID=167874&PID=954353 *



Hey, thanks baronv!  I just went there and bought 'Stickfighter' and 'Sticks of Death'!  Cool ...

Regards,
Liam


----------



## baronv (Apr 4, 2003)

Hopefully you can post a review of both movies after you've watched them.


----------

